# Predator success!!



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Finally had it all play out the way it was supposed to! I shot this fox at 20 yards after a 1 minute set. He never knew what hit him. I hit him with 3 1/2" BBB Black Cloud. This is almost like crack!!!![attachment=0:1f1me8qy]Not so lucky.JPG[/attachment:1f1me8qy]


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Brody, I got a spot for ya down here. I have seen fox there almost everytime I go. Without calling or anything. You should come down and we'll give it a go. Hound Inc has some Coyotes down here he'll show us too. I have really wanted to get into predators!

Hey and NICE fox. That is a beautiful one.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Brody, I got a spot for ya down here. I have seen fox there almost everytime I go. Without calling or anything. You should come down and we'll give it a go. Hound Inc has some Coyotes down here he'll show us too. I have really wanted to get into predators!
> 
> Hey and NICE fox. That is a beautiful one.


Saturday! Tell me where to meet you. Fishnfool will be with me probably.
Foxes or yotes, doesn't matter. I kinda have the foxes figured out now. The yote still eludes me. Still got my number?


----------



## CURLYSLURES (May 21, 2008)

The Dingo ate yo baby!!!! Very nice mutt


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice fox! Glad your shotty doesn't have a hair trigger! :lol:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

JustinRobins said:


> Very nice fox! Glad your shotty doesn't have a hair trigger! :lol:


----------

